# February 2014 Member Monthly Giveaway WINNER - Brine



## Jim (Feb 4, 2014)

This contest starts today and ends February 14, 2014.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in January 2013 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months winner is going to win a custom hand made jig from School Master Tackle in your choice of Color and Size! Black/Blue, Pumkin Brown Orange, Green Pumpkin Brown, Green pumpkin June Bug (Bama Bug) and Green Pumpkin Black w/ Copper Flake. *Check out the baits by visiting the homepage article:* https://www.tinboats.net/tackle/99-school-master-jigs

How is that for a choice? I purchased them all! :lol: 

All I ask in return is that you post up the pictures you catch with this awesome Jig


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is the winners choice!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 4, 2014)

Not In but I want a review on the jig/s from the winner


----------



## lswoody (Feb 4, 2014)

IN


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 4, 2014)

In


----------



## longshot (Feb 4, 2014)

In


----------



## panFried (Feb 4, 2014)

In


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 5, 2014)

In please


----------



## ggoldy (Feb 5, 2014)

in


----------



## Bnoon120 (Feb 5, 2014)

IN


----------



## masterbaiter (Feb 5, 2014)

IN !!


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 5, 2014)

IN


----------



## SumDumGuy (Feb 5, 2014)

IN


----------



## Brine (Feb 5, 2014)

E-YUN :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 6, 2014)

In


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 6, 2014)

In


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 6, 2014)

IN


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 8, 2014)

IN


Sweet looking jiggy jigs!


----------



## fish devil (Feb 8, 2014)

IN =D>


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 9, 2014)

IN


----------



## Kochy (Feb 9, 2014)

IN


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 9, 2014)

TIN!


----------



## JMichael (Feb 10, 2014)

IN.


----------



## jcupo6 (Feb 11, 2014)

In


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 14, 2014)

IN.......if I'm not to late.


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2014)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! This months winner is Brine!

Congrats sir! PM the color and size you want and your mailing info and I will send it out.

Jim


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 15, 2014)

CONGRATS!


----------



## panFried (Feb 15, 2014)

Way to go!!!


----------



## longshot (Feb 15, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 15, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## ggoldy (Feb 15, 2014)

Way to go!!


----------



## masterbaiter (Feb 16, 2014)

congrats! =D>


----------



## lswoody (Feb 16, 2014)

Alright Brine!!!


----------



## School Master (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice Brine! Hope you enjoy your jig!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 19, 2014)

=D> :beer: =D>


----------



## Brine (Feb 21, 2014)

Woo-Hoo! Thanks Jim

PM on the way


----------

